# Gigabyte Ordin Pro 800 PSU



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

Did anyone know that Gigabyte Ordin Pro 800 PSU specification and is that Real Power 800W PSU? 
Is that this PSU suitable for overclocking ?
Is that good quality ?
If this PSU not good, any suggestion pls give me reply, thx


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Personally i would stick with something like a pc power and cooling 750 watt 

simply because they have a history of excellence


----------



## rockkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Personally i would stick with something like a pc power and cooling 750 watt
> 
> simply because they have a history of excellence



can you explain it what you meant by history of excellence for a pc power and cooling 750 watt?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The gigabyte odin 800 is a high quality unit, they just havent been out long or favored much yet .......... enjoy


----------

